# Bookcase and Wall entertainment unit



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

*New Design*

We are gearing up for another cabinet project in a new home with some very nice clients.
They have requested some built-in bookcases below their Kitchen Knee wall on the Great room side. This unit will be aprox. 11' in length and aprox 38" in height with some decorative end caps.



The second unit is a wall unit for Entertainment and bookcases. This unit will stretch the wall of the great room and stand a proud 8' tall and around 12' in length. It will house the TV system and much storage for books and other household props. 
The unit will have paneled decor on the ends and a stained counter ledge to match their existing colors.



The rest of this week will entail working on finalizing the design, coming up with our cut lists and gather and purchasing materials. 
So excited to be getting back in the shop again and making our homeowners their special design come true.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

rando1 said:


> *New Design*
> 
> We are gearing up for another cabinet project in a new home with some very nice clients.
> They have requested some built-in bookcases below their Kitchen Knee wall on the Great room side. This unit will be aprox. 11' in length and aprox 38" in height with some decorative end caps.
> ...


Going to be a fun project.


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

*Getting Started*

A pile of lumber….Gathering materials, working out cut lists and design…..
Man, why can't we just fire up the equipment and get going.

Well, to begin with, there are other projects that are trying to get done and can't get going in shop til all the materials get delivered.

Be it as it may, we were able to begin cutting on the carcases of the lower bookcases this afternoon. 
It is so rewarding to look at a pile of lumber and see what kind of shape and display it transforms too.

We basically started on cutting sheet material and some dado work for the bases. Hope to get a good bit of the boxes together tomorrow and start working on the decorative end caps.

So glad to see something happening! More to come.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

rando1 said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> A pile of lumber….Gathering materials, working out cut lists and design…..
> Man, why can't we just fire up the equipment and get going.
> ...


The first photo is confusing to my old brain.
It looks like you're free handing a board through a dado blade.
I know that can't be. 
Would you explain the picture?

Don


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> A pile of lumber….Gathering materials, working out cut lists and design…..
> Man, why can't we just fire up the equipment and get going.
> ...


I had cropped the picture we had the fence set at other end as guide.
Yeah free-handing a dado would not be advisable


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> A pile of lumber….Gathering materials, working out cut lists and design…..
> Man, why can't we just fire up the equipment and get going.
> ...


Randon,

I noticed you're wearing gloves while working on the tablesaw. Based on my personal experience I think that's not a good safety practice.

But otherwise, looks good.

Herb


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Getting Started*
> 
> A pile of lumber….Gathering materials, working out cut lists and design…..
> Man, why can't we just fire up the equipment and get going.
> ...


I understand Herb. 
this is only a common practice with sheet goods where our hands are further away from blade and for keeping a good grip on the material.


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

*lower cabinet assembly*

Along the with the project we have discovered some design tweaking to make the project fit together better. 
Things on paper always look good, but it always seems to have tweaking points during the process.

We spent some time cutting out the boxes for the lower bookcases. Taking the time now to think through the fitting together process will help save steps further steps and extra joints in the latter assembly. 
Spent the time now to drill in the shelf holes in and we ended up assembling all the units together now with daddos and pocket screwing.

We also got started on the two end cap boxes and have glued and screwed them up and will be ready for face framing next. 
We are now working on the face framing and cutting the back for the bookcase units. 
This coming week we hope to get the unit put together, put white wash stain on everything, make our decroative trim for the top of the unit and cut and prepare all the shelf units, which will have support cleats on the the fronts for extra support.

We got all the pieces toghther and drilled our shelf holes and began assembly



Units began going together one by one



Next, we glued and screw individual units togther and let the glue set



Finally, we added the top, which is to be stained and finished, glued, clamed and is now ready for face frame


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

rando1 said:


> *lower cabinet assembly*
> 
> Along the with the project we have discovered some design tweaking to make the project fit together better.
> Things on paper always look good, but it always seems to have tweaking points during the process.
> ...


looking good. is that birch you are using?


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *lower cabinet assembly*
> 
> Along the with the project we have discovered some design tweaking to make the project fit together better.
> Things on paper always look good, but it always seems to have tweaking points during the process.
> ...


Yes it is birch. I hate to paint it, but owner is looking to have a painted color. 
The tops will be stained to match their other cabinets.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

rando1 said:


> *lower cabinet assembly*
> 
> Along the with the project we have discovered some design tweaking to make the project fit together better.
> Things on paper always look good, but it always seems to have tweaking points during the process.
> ...


hmm, I'm thinking of doing some built in bookcases soon and plan to do birch as well, but finishing it scares me a bit because I've hear it is really bad about blotching.

Sorry to hear it will be painted, but to each his own. I'm enjoying this blog!


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *lower cabinet assembly*
> 
> Along the with the project we have discovered some design tweaking to make the project fit together better.
> Things on paper always look good, but it always seems to have tweaking points during the process.
> ...


Thanks much for checking in. Really appreciate it. 
Yeah, I am kinda bummed out for painting, but we are going to gaze the edges and details and should add some character to it.

Yes, we have done some other built in units that have been stained, and birch will blotch, so you have to keep the stained wiped down quickly. we had three of us staining and wiping and it was hard to keep up with it, probably should have sprayed it but didn't on that one.

We will be staining the top "counter" ledges on this one and it is lighter color so any darker areas will add some character to the piece.


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

*Bookcase assembly*

The later part of the week brought us to the point of pulling together all the pieces and assembling the base bookcase units. 
All the cutting and fitting together and we have a really cool unit coming together.

The face frame got a detailed edge and the top of the unit, we will try to get a better picture on the next update.

We did not get too much more done the end of the week, because we took Thursday and Friday and went to Atlanta for the IWF conference. Wow the show had lots of great resources, ideas and tools to look at and demo and bring back to the shop

This week will bring getting the base bookcases wrapped up and ready for finish and get a good start on the entertainment unit. We did get a good start on cutting box material for the entertainment unit and most of it is ready for assembly.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Bookcase assembly*
> 
> The later part of the week brought us to the point of pulling together all the pieces and assembling the base bookcase units.
> All the cutting and fitting together and we have a really cool unit coming together.
> ...


That's a nice, clean look. Nice work!


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Bookcase assembly*
> 
> The later part of the week brought us to the point of pulling together all the pieces and assembling the base bookcase units.
> All the cutting and fitting together and we have a really cool unit coming together.
> ...


looking great!


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

rando1 said:


> *Bookcase assembly*
> 
> The later part of the week brought us to the point of pulling together all the pieces and assembling the base bookcase units.
> All the cutting and fitting together and we have a really cool unit coming together.
> ...


that's some wonderful progress.


----------



## SaraD (Aug 21, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Bookcase assembly*
> 
> The later part of the week brought us to the point of pulling together all the pieces and assembling the base bookcase units.
> All the cutting and fitting together and we have a really cool unit coming together.
> ...


can't wait to see it finished!-


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Bookcase assembly*
> 
> The later part of the week brought us to the point of pulling together all the pieces and assembling the base bookcase units.
> All the cutting and fitting together and we have a really cool unit coming together.
> ...


thanks Y'all. a lot of work being done. 
hey Sara I will shoot you a message, another LJ er in Charleston. keep in touch!


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

*Almost ready for finish on bookcase*

This week has been spent getting the remainder of the lower bookcase units put together and ready for finishes. 
We have spent some time making our molding for the top band and trimming out the rest of the unit. The final assembly will get finished in the next day or so, but we have had some good progress.

We also have made good progress on the lower unit of the entertainment center. The lower carcasses are now assembled and we have made up our beaded face frame. the next step is getting the faced frame mitered and assembled so that we can get the top ready to put on and start on the upper units.

*THIS MOLDING WAS MADE ON THE TABLE SAW AND WITH THE ROUTER TABLE WITH A V-BIT*



*
THERE WAS SOME TIME SPENT SANDING OUT THE SAW MARKS AND MAKING IT LOOK PRETTY!*



*THEN WE INSTALLED AROUND THE TOP UNIT AS A FINISHING CAP*



*BASE CAP WAS INSTALLED ON THE BOX ENDS TO MAKE THEM POP*



*ALMOST READY FOR FINISH!*



*
THIS IS THE BEADED FACE FRAME FOR THE ENTERTAINMENT UNIT*



*FITTING ALL THE PIECES TOGETHER AROUND THE BASE CARCASSES. READY TO BE MITERED. *



*BASE CARCASSES ON ENTERTAINMENT UNIT READY FOR MITERING AND FITTING TOGETHER. *



The rest of the week will be spent working on the cutting and fitting together of the top of the entertainment unit and making moldings for it and then getting the units assembled together. There is also two drawers for DVDS and CDs going in the lower unit of the entertainment center. Much more to come!


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Almost ready for finish on bookcase*
> 
> This week has been spent getting the remainder of the lower bookcase units put together and ready for finishes.
> We have spent some time making our molding for the top band and trimming out the rest of the unit. The final assembly will get finished in the next day or so, but we have had some good progress.
> ...


looks great so far eh?


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Almost ready for finish on bookcase*
> 
> This week has been spent getting the remainder of the lower bookcase units put together and ready for finishes.
> We have spent some time making our molding for the top band and trimming out the rest of the unit. The final assembly will get finished in the next day or so, but we have had some good progress.
> ...


Your photo essay makes that all look so easy! LOL. I don't have any tools like that… you sure make it fly! Nice work.


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Almost ready for finish on bookcase*
> 
> This week has been spent getting the remainder of the lower bookcase units put together and ready for finishes.
> We have spent some time making our molding for the top band and trimming out the rest of the unit. The final assembly will get finished in the next day or so, but we have had some good progress.
> ...


Thanks Dear…I assure you it is not as easy as the photos look….had a really rough day today and made some pretty good oops'! 
All of us make our mistakes, it is how our attitude is and how we corrrect them to make ourselves better.


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

*final assembly stages*

Well, the final assembly stages are coming together.
We have spent quite a bit of time cutting and fitting together the pieces for the upper and lower units of the entertainment center. 
quite a bit of time was spent setting up the router with the bead detail for the face frames of the units. A jig was built to work around the bit set that I came across at the IWF show.

Once the jig was built and set up the actual cutting the frames went very quickly. some final assembly and glue up and a very clean sharp look to our units.

Now the upper and the lower units are built and mostly put together and today time was spent making and assembling the endcap decor both the lower and upper units of the entertainment pieces.

Next is the tedious sanding and filling nail holes and preparing all the units for stain, finish and toner effects. Lots of prep work to get to the spraying! 
This update will be the last until the finished products. We will provide finished pictures here at the shop as well as the install and final look. 
Thanks for following on this project and support and encouragement.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

rando1 said:


> *final assembly stages*
> 
> Well, the final assembly stages are coming together.
> We have spent quite a bit of time cutting and fitting together the pieces for the upper and lower units of the entertainment center.
> ...


Nice bookcases.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

rando1 said:


> *final assembly stages*
> 
> Well, the final assembly stages are coming together.
> We have spent quite a bit of time cutting and fitting together the pieces for the upper and lower units of the entertainment center.
> ...


looks great.


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *final assembly stages*
> 
> Well, the final assembly stages are coming together.
> We have spent quite a bit of time cutting and fitting together the pieces for the upper and lower units of the entertainment center.
> ...


looks great ..ensure to post the finished setup


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

*finish/ delivery/ installation*

The past few days have been wonderful for finishing! Not as humid right now, thank goodness!

In the process of the finish we first did a once over with sand up to 220, filled nail holes and then applied general finishes whitewash stain. Wiping off the excess allowed a lite look and a little grain to show. After this dried I went over the unit with 320 to create "rough or worn areas on edges and around details. 
Next, we wiped minwax puritan pine with toner added…...Yeah, what a cool look to the unit! The stain picked up areas of the grain, areas we sanded with 320, and detailed profiles.

Finally, we sprayed several coats of waterborne Laq, with sanding in between. Some buffing and little waxing upon delivery and we will have completion.

Today, we will be loading the units and packing the tool trailer and heading out for delivery. There will be some assemble and fabrication needed on site with the TV unit and all, but we have some excited homeowners….and we are too.


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

*Final shots*

A couple of weeks ago we finished our project with this customer and they are enjoying their kitchen up fit and new furniture. 
We made a privacy false back on the entertainment unit for the cords to be hidden and added a shelf in the other glass door. 
The kitchen was finished off with the cabinets being closed in on the top and adding new end skins and the rounded shelves to finish the look off by sink. We also milled our own crown profile out of maple. 
We enjoyed this project and are anxious for the next one.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

rando1 said:


> *Final shots*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we finished our project with this customer and they are enjoying their kitchen up fit and new furniture.
> We made a privacy false back on the entertainment unit for the cords to be hidden and added a shelf in the other glass door.
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Final shots*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we finished our project with this customer and they are enjoying their kitchen up fit and new furniture.
> We made a privacy false back on the entertainment unit for the cords to be hidden and added a shelf in the other glass door.
> ...


Thanks Ken!


----------



## billb (May 4, 2010)

rando1 said:


> *Final shots*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we finished our project with this customer and they are enjoying their kitchen up fit and new furniture.
> We made a privacy false back on the entertainment unit for the cords to be hidden and added a shelf in the other glass door.
> ...


Great job Randon. Thanks for sharing it.

Bill


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

rando1 said:


> *Final shots*
> 
> A couple of weeks ago we finished our project with this customer and they are enjoying their kitchen up fit and new furniture.
> We made a privacy false back on the entertainment unit for the cords to be hidden and added a shelf in the other glass door.
> ...


Looks great.


----------

